# Wonder weapon and hangar



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The little known Arado Ar E378 at a Luftwaffe airbase...



















The photograph below was taken by an O.S.S. agent that was given the assignment to gather information about the Arado jet.









Agentsmith


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

im assuming that the first two photos are of your diorama...very nice work...i have never seen that plane before...was it a good one to build?...again...nice build...


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

wrk-N-prgrss,

Thanks for the comments.
The kit was from Italeri and it was O.K. to build but not nearly as nice as a Hasegawa or Tamiya kits.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:freak:

That plane is WAY ahead of it's time!


Way, WAY ahead of it's time!

Great April 1st model.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!

I built this model a few weeks ago and waited until this day to post pics of it.

Agentsmith


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Instead of "the Monica", it could be called "the Marlene"...


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Jaws also comes to mind!

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aye! If ever a plane deserves a shark's mouth....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice pix, especially the third one! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Great job on that, *agentsmith*! The setting you've put the diorama in w/the black & white aspect of the images really add to it, as well.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments roadrner and Jeff!

Agentsmith


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

WOw...the Boeing version of the JSF...well done!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks buddho!

This was something a little different for me...glad you like my sense of humor!

Agentsmith


----------

